
Full-body, real-time motion tracking achieved using 17 sensors, Unreal Engine - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/full-body-real-time-motion-tracking-achieved-using-17-sensors-unreal-engine-2012108/
======
mtgx
This would be great for any kind of fighting game or training, like in those
old VR movies.

